# Can't Auto-Scan "Function not supported by gateway."



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

2008 MK5 R32 1K
both 908 and 912 
I have a laptop that VCDS functions 100% on. 
My problem is with my second PC. It has worked on this system before and I have not installed any new software/hardware since the problem arose. All VCDS functions operate properly except the "Auto Scan." It won't run "Auto-Detect" or run "1K." When I attempt to scan it hits the gateway and is stopped with a "Function not supported by the gateway." message. Can anyone chime in with a possible solution? Thanks.
Second PC Specs: 
d945gclf2 atom 330 1.6ghz dual-core 533mhz fsb
2gb ram
320gb 7200rpm toshiba hdd



_Modified by xbr80bx at 12:33 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Can't Auto-Scan "Function not supported by gateway." (xbr80bx)*

What are the results when you go to options and test? Please post the result. Also see what boxes are checked in Init Parameters:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html
Is the battery in good condition? Possibly try a battery charger while scanning.
Finally see if you can directly access the Engine and any other modules by going into Select and choosing the modules.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Can't Auto-Scan "Function not supported by gateway." (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Also.. What happens if you just do:
[Select]
[19-CAN Gateway]
-Uwe-


----------



## claudiu2s (May 4, 2015)

*functions not supported by the gateway*

Hello guys. I have the same problem with a Jetta 2005. The car had mfsw with paddle shifters retrofitted and before coding I've done Auto-Scan. When i clicked start first time it came back with the above error (about gateway) and tried again. Second time it went trough all the module i saved the scan and went to do the coding. After I recoded the steering wheel I tried again to do Auto scan so I can save the coding but it didn't went in any more. I do not know what to do. I tried to scan each module individual but it doesn't let me to get in. The only modules I can access is Engine and Auto trans. Can anybody help? 
Thank you


```
:
<Saturday,02,May,2015,22:19:59:25075
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 14.10.1.1
Data version: 20150130


VIN: WVWxxx1Kxxxxxxxxx   License Plate: 
Mileage: 87880km-54606mi   Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 7D

VIN: WVWxxx1Kxxxxxxxxx   Mileage: 87880km-54606miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Not registered 0011
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 1010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
7D-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine        Labels: 03G-906-016-BKC.lbl
   Part No SW: 03G 906 021 KH    HW: 03G 906 021 AN
   Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000AG  9245  
   Revision: --H05---    Serial number: VWZ7Z0F4548280
   Coding: 0000078
   Shop #: WSC 66565 257 00032
   VCID: 6FEDCD087EFCFF5987A-803A

3 Faults Found:
005659 - Glowplug for Cylinder 2 (Q11) 
               P161B - 000 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01110000
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 86283 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 08:19:48

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 0 /min
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                    Load: 0.0 %
                    Voltage: 12.31 V
                    Bin. Bits: 00001000
                    Temperature: 10.8*C
                    Bin. Bits: 00110000

005660 - Glowplug for Cylinder 3 (Q12) 
               P161C - 000 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01110000
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 86283 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 08:19:48

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 0 /min
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                    Load: 0.0 %
                    Voltage: 12.31 V
                    Bin. Bits: 00001000
                    Temperature: 10.8*C
                    Bin. Bits: 00110000

005661 - Glowplug for Cylinder 4 (Q13) 
               P161D - 000 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01110000
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 86283 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 08:19:48

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 0 /min
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                    Load: 0.0 %
                    Voltage: 12.31 V
                    Bin. Bits: 00001000
                    Temperature: 10.8*C
                    Bin. Bits: 00110000

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans        Labels: 02E-927-770.lbl
   Part No SW: 02E 300 043     HW: 02E 927 770 AE
   Component: GSG DSG         070 1106  
   Revision: 04507000    Serial number: 00000607080395
   Coding: 0000020
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 51A96BF0C888C9A9B1E-8004

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AC    HW: 1K0 907 379 AC
   Component: ESP FRONT MK60      0101  
   Revision: 00H11001    
   Coding: 0021121
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 73E5C17812D4DBB9632-8026

2 Faults Found:
02781 - ASR/ESP Button (E256) 
            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
            005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
   Part No: 1K0 820 047 FH
   Component: Climatic PQ35   120 0606  
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 6FEDCD087EFCFF5987A-803A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-M.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 P    HW: 3C0 937 049 P
   Component: Bordnetz-SG     H46 1501  
   Revision: 00H46000    Serial number: 00000000444095
   Coding: E4010E2700041500470A00000F000000000859035C0000
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 3663386C41268E9184C-8063

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K2 955 119 E  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer 090906 020  0501  
   Coding: 00038805
   Shop #: WSC 00066  

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AE  Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
   Component: RLS     180706 014  1201  
   Coding: 00208933
   Shop #: WSC 00066  

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T    HW: 1K0 909 605 T
   Component: 2K AIRBAG VW8   020 2300  
   Revision: 05020000    Serial number: 0038PD0MZC2Y  
   Coding: 0012875
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 3D71274064105DC9456-8068

   Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MSME12510107V

   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MSME126A4945D

   Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6351HSME0A686761B

   Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6361HSME277E474AN

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AG    HW: 1K0 953 549 AG
   Component: J0527           034 0070  
   Coding: 0002022
   Shop #: WSC 73430 210 01865
   VCID: 77FDF56806ACB7995FA-8022

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
   Component: E0221           002 0030

4 Faults Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
            000 -  - 
01426 - Controls in Steering Wheel (E221) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00888 - Wiper Switch for Intermittent Operation (E22) 
            014 - Defective - Intermittent
00895 - Cruise Control Switch (E45) 
            014 - Defective - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 920 963 B    HW: 1K0 920 963 B
   Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT 3HL 1610  
   Revision: V0003000    Serial number: VWZ7Z0F4548280
   Coding: 0019403
   Shop #: WSC 00263 067 57207
   VCID: 2B5519188A64C379EB2-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 1K0-907-530-V2.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 H    HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533__Gateway   H12 0150  
   Revision:   H12       Serial number: 31001067160289
   Coding: 3F3F0B4007001003
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 2C571A048F6AC441E28-8079

3 Faults Found:
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 1
                    Fault Frequency: 3
                    Reset counter: 222
                    Mileage: 86441 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 21:02:27

01304 - Radio 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 9
                    Reset counter: 222
                    Mileage: 86441 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 21:02:30

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
            000 -  - 
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100000
                    Fault Priority: 1
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 192
                    Mileage: 87827 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 11:58:49


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 920 963 B    HW: 1K0 920 963 B
   Component: IMMO            3HL 1610  
   Revision: V0003000    Serial number: VWZ7Z0F4548280
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2B5519188A64C379EB2-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506)       Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
   Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 D    HW: 1T0 035 680 C
   Component: RNS-MID       H04 4120  
   Revision: AB001001    Serial number: VWZ6Z7J6322185
   Coding: 040004020400009000
   Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
   VCID: 2F6D0D087E7CBF59C7A-807A

1 Fault Found:
01523 - Microphone for Telephone (R38) 
            011 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100000
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 41
                    Reset counter: 193
                    Mileage: 87123 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 22:37:53


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P    HW: 1K0 959 793 L
   Component: J386  TUER-SG FT    1126  
   Revision: 12006001    Serial number: 00000108168825
   Coding: 0000692
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 3B7529587A0453F97B2-806E

1 Fault Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00111000
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 200
                    Mileage: 86626 km
                    Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
   Part No: 1K2 909 144 L
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H07 1806  
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 35613F605C2085898D6-8060

2 Faults Found:
02546 - Steering Limit Stop 
            005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
             Freeze Frame:
                    Mileage: 0 km
                    Temperature: 20.0*C
                    Voltage: 12.50 V
                    Voltage: 12.30 V

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
            005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
             Freeze Frame:


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT    HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
   Component:    KSG PQ35 G2  020 0202  
   Revision: 00020000    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 00900A000106087F2D040C0D70085FC690F8A0
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 030591B84274EB39732-8056

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 B
   Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H07 7001

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 951 178 A
   Component: Neigungssensor  003 0203

   Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K0 951 178 A
   Component: Innenraumueberw.003 0203

1 Fault Found:
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 233
                    Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AE    HW: 1K0 959 792 P
   Component: J387  TUER-SG BT    1520  
   Revision: 71009005    Serial number: 00000642299109
   Coding: 0041716
   Shop #: WSC 12336 024 394758
   VCID: 72EBC47C6DCED2B1684-8027

2 Faults Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
            005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100101
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 194
                    Mileage: 86275 km
                    Time Indication: 0

00121 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Passenger Side 
            012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101100
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 83
                    Reset counter: 194
                    Mileage: 86275 km
                    Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506)       Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
   Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 D    HW: 1T0 035 680 C
   Component: RNS-MID       H04 4120  
   Revision: AB001001    Serial number: VWZ6Z7J6322185
   Coding: 040004020400009000
   Shop #: WSC 00020 790 00000
   VCID: 2F6D0D087E7CBF59C7A-807A

1 Fault Found:
01523 - Microphone for Telephone (R38) 
            011 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100000
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 41
                    Reset counter: 193
                    Mileage: 87123 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 22:37:53


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left        Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 P    HW: 1K0 959 795 G
   Component: J388   TUER-SG HL   1115  
   Revision: 11005001    Serial number: 00000000290519
   Coding: 0000144
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 3D71274064105DC9456-8068

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right        Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 P    HW: 1K0 959 794 G
   Component: J389   TUER-SG HR   1115  
   Revision: 11005001    Serial number: 00000000291766
   Coding: 0000144
   Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
   VCID: 3E73204C691646D15CC-806B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 7D: Aux. Heat        Labels: 1K0-963-235.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 963 235 E    HW: 1K0 963 235 E
   Component: PTC-Element         0404  
   Revision: 00800000    Serial number:               
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2D511700B470CD49F56-8078

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 02:52)-------------------------->
```


----------



## causvaha92 (6 mo ago)

Hi I have the same problem when I go to the
Auto-scan tells me Function not supported by gateway or in any other option,
e.g. the control module will not read it, it will only perform the action and not open it.
Please, if someone can help with the problem
Passat B7 2.0TDi 103kw
The VCDS diagnostic program is the latest version 22.9


----------

